# HK Chrome



## Dragonfire (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm debated chroming my HK p2000 and will probably send it to Tripp to have it done. Anyone have recommendations on the barrel, would you leave it matte or have it brushed (leaving the slide Matte). I wonder if the matte will show more wear on the barrel where it hits the slide?

Thoughts?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I would leave the barrel unfinished. I did that on all my hard chromed slides - I had the extractor covered in their black polymer finish, and left the barrel as is.

The contrast of the black barrel with the silver slide looks better.

I have seen some polymer guns where the barrel and slide has been NP3'd or hard chromed, and it just doesn't look right.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I agree with ship. I would leave it as is. Whatever you do do not HC it!


----------

